# Petco rat manor



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I got a petco rat manor as an upgrade for my girl she was rescued and was in a small cage. I wanted to get the add on for my SCN but I have to save money and wait until my bday. So the rat manor is ok for now. But I would like to put a 12" silent spinner wheel in and I just don't know how it would get in the cage.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

what is a rat manor? sorry I'm from australia. any chance you could attach a picture?


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a rat manor and unfortunately you can't fit a big wheel in there unless you do some serious rearranging.

I took down the top shelf and replaced it with hammocks and stuff. In order to fit a wheel you have to remove shelves if you want it on the top part, i'm not sure if it'd fit on the bottom portion. Either way it won't fit through the doors


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

this is a rat manor tpab23 

brundlefly thats an annoying this about the rat manor that the doors are to small to fit things though it. I have a SCN that is home to 3 males so she unfortunately cannot live with them but I want to add the add on eventually for females. but until then the rat manor will have to do.


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have the rat manor, and I have a 12" wheel in it and it fits ok. I just put it in from the bottom before I put the shelf's in.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

cuterat2 so do you flip the cage upside down and put the wheel in before putting the shelf in?


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

pookycb said:


> brundlefly thats an annoying this about the rat manor that the doors are to small to fit things though it. I have a SCN that is home to 3 males so she unfortunately cannot live with them but I want to add the add on eventually for females. but until then the rat manor will have to do.


I know exactly what you mean. I upgraded to a DCN for the exact reason :/ Pain to clean, too.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a rat manor and have a large wheel on the bottom. I just put it in threw the bottom and it was fine. I have both the DCN and the rat manor. I have 5 boys in the DCN and I have 3 girls in the manor. And it's strange but I think the manor is easier to clean. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I had a rat manor before I upgraded my cage. The wheel fits inside there without a problem. In order to get it into the cage you need to put it in the cage before you snap the cage back into the metal tray. This is what my rat manor looked like. The wheel I had was also a silent spinner. =P


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

with my cage, if there is anything big that is annoying to get in, I just flip the cage, take off the base and put it in that way. its quite easy. also for cleaning, just take off the base, flip it over and take out the levels and clean it


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

phantom thats where I am thinking of putting the wheel as well. thanks for the photo. and tpab i guess flipping the game is the easiest way to add things and clean it. thanks.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

It is a pain in the butt to clean. my wheel is 11 in and fits great! Old pic. It's 10x better in the bottom so I can take it out and clean it a lot more easily.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I had that issue too. You have to unhook the cage from the pan, then put the spinner in, and then put the cage back on top. The Rat manor it alright, I just upgraded to the SCN. I feel like it's just too much of a hassle, the SCN is much easier. I also didn't like how many levels there were that you had to line with fleece. It was such a painnnn to take them off and on.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Jackie said:


> It is a pain in the butt to clean. my wheel is 11 in and fits great! Old pic. It's 10x better in the bottom so I can take it out and clean it a lot more easily.
> View attachment 129642





Phantom said:


> I had a rat manor before I upgraded my cage. The wheel fits inside there without a problem. In order to get it into the cage you need to put it in the cage before you snap the cage back into the metal tray. This is what my rat manor looked like. The wheel I had was also a silent spinner. =P


How do you both keep the fleece lining in the bottom of the cage??


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I used a puppy pad on the bottom of the cage. The puppy pad I used was the grocery store brand and the perfect size to easily slide into the bottom. I would slide the pad between the bottom of the pan and the little that the wire slide into when you put the top back on and that kept them fastened down. This picture shows it a little better. Sorry for the blurriness. These were taken about a year and a half ago with an older camera.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you heard people say that puppy pads can be dangerous if ingested? I read that somewhere.


----------

